# p938 front site alignment off cented?



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just purchased 938 Sport after thinking I was gonna get the 238, for $579. After getting home n going over the pistol documents,I noticed the front long green site is noticeably off center..my question is was this sited in at factory like this and when I get to range next week and its correct or not...what's the proper way to align / move the site. There is no tiny screw under site for adj...thanks in advance


----------



## drgntkd (Jun 3, 2014)

You will need a sight pusher. That is the easiest way to move the sights. My 938 is dead on from the factory.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is your "long green" sight a plastic light-pipe?
If it is, you need to be very careful when you move it. The green light-pipe is fairly fragile.

Bring with you to the range:
1. A short piece of very clean 2x4,
2. A drift-punch made of either brass or plastic (_not steel_),
3. A small mallet or hammer,
4. A helpful friend, and
5. A sharp-pointed, steel scratch awl.

First center the sight as best as you can. Have the helpful friend hold the pistol flat against the 2x4 on a solid bench. Place the drift punch against the _base_ of the sight and then _tap_ the punch _gently_ with the hammer until the sight is centered.
Now, mark that center position by making one short, continuous mark on both the sight base and the top of the pistol, using the scratch awl.

Build-up a pad of useful height on the bench-top, using jackets, backpacks, or wood. Brace the pistol on that, and _very carefully_ fire three shots using your best trigger, breath, and grip control.
On the target, find the center of that three-shot group. Put pasters or tape over the three holes. Figure out in which direction you want the front sight to move, to better center the group. Remember that a front sight moves in the direction _opposite_ to the way you want the group to move. (Moving the sight to the right makes the next group move further left.)
Have your friend hold the gun down. Gently tap the sight _just a little bit_ in the correct direction. Then fire another three-shot group.

Did the center of the group move to the centerline of the target? If not, do the gentle tapping procedure again. Use the scratched marks as an indication of how much you are moving the sight. (Do not make any further scratch-marks. The one central set is enough, for indication purposes.)
Fire another group. Is the center of the group better located now? If not, continue the procedure.
If you go too far, turn the gun over, and tap from the other side.

Easy, huh?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe it's just personal preference, but I like to have my front sight centered. Then all of my windage adjustments are done by moving the rear sight. That's assuming the rear sight is movable.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The system I suggested works also on the rear sight...but you need to center the front sight first.
Then, if the gun doesn't shoot to center, adjust first the rear sight a little, and then the front sight a little, and so on, until it shoots to center.
By adjusting both sights, you won't end up with one of them way off-center and looking weird.

Remember: Move the front sight in the _opposite_ direction; move the rear sight in the _same_ direction.


----------

